# Receiving Packages In PI



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a multi-pronged question. Here is the situation.

My 70+ y/o MIL's phone broke. She took it to place near her to get it repaired. Then the lockdowns started again, and she is unable to get it. And apparently, the store isn't always open because of the virus.

She has a flip phone so my wife can at least call her (expensive). She also has a laptop that she used to use for Cacao and Skype long ago, but she doesn't remember how to do it anymore. No one in the area knows how to help her, or try and set it up for Messenger, or other things, anyway. We've discussed trying to get her a second smartphone so that she can video with us, but she can't go out to purchase anything right now. 

What are the odds of her receiving a phone shipped from the US, or, receiving a phone purchased on Amazon, or another online company, and shipped from somewhere other than stateside? We've already been through the big cargo boxes being broken open and having items stolen. Is there any way to guarantee that a phone can get to her via delivery?

Suggestions and productive comments, please. Thank you.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd order from Lazada Philippines and have it shipped to her house.
I ordered a laptop from Lazada last year from the US and had it shipped to my family in Manila.
Most international shippers wont ship a cell phone because of the battery.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

yakc130 said:


> No one in the area knows how to help her, or try and set it up for Messenger, or other things, anyway


 What?! Don't all Filipinos under 40yo know how to set up and phone/vudeocall through Facebook? So sound odd if no one can assist her with Facebook. Even two Filipinos have phoned me that way since they were 3yo


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

That's the thing. Hardly any 40 and unders in the neighborhood. And none that are really known or trustworthy. 😋


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You might try Shoppee. My Asawa just got some stuff bought & delivered from there. She does COD on all online shopping. We are on Panay Island, so might depend on where things are to be delivered to.
Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> That's the thing. Hardly any 40 and unders in the neighborhood. And none that are really known or trustworthy. 😋


Yac I feel for you and your Mother In-law and it sounds about right she is 70. A decent phone with video capability will cost around 6000 - 8000 pesos brands such as Vivo or Realme the fake cell phones are garbage and they run about 3000 pesos.

I'll send you a PM link I found at the Lazada Mall/Shopee Mall only for a cell phone but always read the reviews and store ratings.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

MILS rough location ?


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds good. Will look for it.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

My luck getting packages there are awful. I sent a gift to my GF 9 years ago. I ask her after 4 weeks did she get it. No, she replied. Well, it showed in Manila tracking it had been picked up by an independent carrier. So, she went to the post office to check on the package in her province. the sign on the door stated he went out of town do to sickness in the family. Someone would be there in 3 days to take his place. the new guy didn't know anything about the package. She kept checking on the regular to come back.. He came back after another week. She said he found the package sitting in the corner of a self. He didn't know it was there. What a fiasco this was with the post office. 

Art


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

An update.

We were able to go a different route. One of the neighbors was able to go scout out the mall for a phone store. She took pictures of the phones inside, and was able to show them to her. They went back today, and were able to purchase a new phone for her. They got it set up, and she was able to Messenger the wife.

Life is good!


----------

